

Show HN: Sofa, an Object Data Model Persistance Framework for Couchbase - ichiriac
http://ichiriac.github.io/sofa-odm/

======
ichiriac
I've started to work with Couchbase 1 month ago. I had to migrate from a
relational database to Couchbase, but some basics are missing like unique
constraints, indexed columns, etc ...

I've found existing solutions but none fits to my needs, projects are not
enough mature, not using promises and missed too many functions, like
setters/getters

So I've started some weeks ago my own project, Sofa, an ODM designed to be
extensible. I plan to make another project that provides new helpers for
Elastic Search.

Any suggestion, opinion and comments are welcomed !

